# 2011 sentra PO101



## nissanforce39 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ok seems to be an intermittent issue. 1st time maybe 4 months ago, cleaned MAF sensor changed air filter went away. Two weeks ago came on cleaned MAF and changed filter disconnect battery reset code, came on yesterday cooler temperature. Been reading lot of post online. Even saw a throttle body as a fix. 
Where do I start and how do I check these sensors , MAF, IAT, etc.

Even saw a reprogram of ECU however doesn't seem like a lot of success, people report light comes back on later.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Best thing to do would be to perform the service manual diagnostic procedure for your stored code. It'll give you step by step instuctions on what to check. You should be able to find a downloadable service manual on the web; try the "knowledge base" section at NissanHelp.com. You'll likely need a multimeter, some pins and a possibly a 12v test light.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Check the accordion pipe between the throttle body and the mass air flow for tears. You can get that code and/or P2A00. Has it ever stumbled or bucked at you?


----------



## nissanforce39 (Sep 24, 2012)

No it hasn't stumbled or anything that i can detect. I have found reading the web something about a TSB for ECM reprogram. I am between 60 and 80k miles. Does anyone know if the federal longterm emissions warranty covers a reprogram? Also does the FLTEW
cover a second owner?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If there is an updated ECM program available as stated per a bulletin and it applies to a vehicle, the PFP (primary failed part number) for the warranty is the part number of the ECM. Therefore, it would be covered under the long term emissions warranty. I have encountered a service writer or two that tried to say ECM programs are covered under the 3/36 warranty only, but they were wrong. If you have your warranty book that came with your vehicle, it will also state that ECMs are covered under the long term emission.


----------

